# Donkey Worming Questions.



## ThunderingHooves

Hello again. I've been trying to do some research on donkeys and one place mentioned that you have to be careful with what medicine you give them since they are different from horses. Does this apply to wormers as well? The horses are due for their dewormer and I would like to put him on the same schedule as them. I have to double check with the lady about when she last wormed him and with what. I'm not sure if it matters, but the horses are due for their ivermectin this time around.

Thank you in advance.

I also came across this video on youtube for some homemade dewormer treats using Diatomaceous earth, the food grade kind. Would this be a possible route to go instead of the other wormer?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhNtwHfJhvg


----------



## HombresArablegacy

DE is a waste of time and money for deworming, although I've heard it's good for killing fleas. Perhaps Mulefeather or someone experienced can tell you if ivermectrin is safe. If not, best to ask your Vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Good to know about the DE. Unfortunately we don't have a vet at this moment. We had a really good one, but he joined with another vet and has really gone down hill. So at this moment we don't have any vets to ask.


----------



## gssw5

My mom has a donkey, and we just worm him with whatever the horses are getting, according to his weight.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

ThunderingHooves said:


> Good to know about the DE. Unfortunately we don't have a vet at this moment. We had a really good one, but he joined with another vet and has really gone down hill. So at this moment we don't have any vets to ask.


Try sending a private message to Ryle, she's an equine vet and can answer your question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

Yes, they need worming, and I would spend the money on getting a Fecal Egg Count (FEC) from your vet so you know exactly what you are dealing with worm-wise. There are actually species of roundworms that are specific to donkeys, so knowing what the donkey actually HAS is half the battle. 

Most horse wormers are fine for donkeys and dose at the same ratio per 100 lb/whatever packaging recommends, Ivermectin being the standard for most things. Praziquantel is used, but the only one I have heard cautionary issues with is Moxidectin (Also known as "Quest"). I have only ever used Ivermectin/Praziquantel. 

Would definitely be interested to hear what Ryle has to say on the subject too.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Unfortunately since we don't have a vet right now I'm not sure how we could do a FEC. It might not hurt to get one done though, since he is new. 

For the horses we do a 3 way rotation. We use Ivermectin, Pyrantel, and Oxibendazole. And as for quest I have heard a few stories about horses reactions to them. I personally wouldn't give it to the horses, so the same would go for the donkey. I will go ahead and a give Ryle a message as well.

Thank you all for the responses so far.


----------



## thecolorquest

Quest must be given in VERY exact dosages. We do not recommend using it on minis (horse or donkey) at all, nor Zimectrin Gold. Weigh your donkey before use if at ALL possible - remembering that weight tapes are not accurate on donkeys.


----------

